# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Error-Handling ?

## Daniel Schmitz

Hallo... and sorry about my english

1 question:
What Error-Handling msut i mplement in a trigger, who is updating permanently two tables
in a database (with the follow commands: insert, delete and update) ???

thank you !

----------


## Amaro Coutinho

Prezado Daniel,

Não consegui entender o que você está querendo fazer, gostaria de ajuda-lo.
Caso queria entrar em contato, meu e-mail é amaro@vnet.com.br

[ ]`s,

Amaro Coutinho

----------

